# Paint Thickness Guage



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm doing some paint correction on my A4 but don't have a Paint thickness meter- is ther anywhere in Down / Antrim where I can hire or borrow one? :buffer:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

if you are stuck you can use ours or we can carry out a paint survey if you want.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

very kind offer ronnie :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Take a look on ebay. You may be surprised at what crops up.

I bought a Positector 200 yesterday due to the rise in TVR customers,in warranty off ebay for £250. I reckoned it was worth a punt at that. DeFelsko have also agreed to check the calibration on it for us once it arrives.


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> if you are stuck you can use ours or we can carry out a paint survey if you want.


Ronnie, many thanks for your kind offer - will need to see if Im going to be in Armagh direction in the near future - otherwise Im thinking a local bodyshop could possibly do a set of readings for me?


----------

